# Gordon got some publicity



## ahrat (Aug 12, 2013)

From his ER vet visit, where everyone fell in love, he got some pictures taken and they were put up on the clinics FB page! They spelled his name wrong, but that's okay.








I love his little hands in the last one. Like he's plotting!


----------



## LittleSparrow (Apr 14, 2014)

Haha, it really does look like he's plotting something in the second picture. It's as if he's saying "excellent".


----------



## ratty_milkshake (Feb 24, 2014)

ooohh he is sooo cute!!!!!


----------



## ahrat (Aug 12, 2013)

He's my toughboy! He's still got a crazy hair-do from the spot they shaved.


----------



## ahrat (Aug 12, 2013)

LittleSparrow said:


> Haha, it really does look like he's plotting something in the second picture. It's as if he's saying "excellent".


"oh you say my mum only bought me for 6 dollars, but just spent 200 on this visit? oh yes, gooood, excellent, my real worth! 'bout time she paid up."


----------



## MimiSkye (Feb 3, 2014)

omggg so cuteee I can't wait to get a boy rattie. Right now I have three girls. I love em, but they aren't BIG enough! I just want one big fluffy squishy (neutered, lol) boy like Gordon. Can't wait.


----------



## ahrat (Aug 12, 2013)

Gordon is actually my tiniest boy!
My biggest boy is almost 2x his size, but he's not a cuddler.
My other boy is super squish and lets me just swing him around, scoop him up, roll him up in a ball, and it's great!


----------



## MimiSkye (Feb 3, 2014)

Awww!! He's still so huge compared to my girls...Two of mine are dwarfs, one of which is about the size of a mouse and bursting with energy. The other two are mellow but still not very snuggly, they prefer napping under the covers in between my feet lol.


----------



## xStatic (Dec 16, 2012)

Awww he's so cute! I love it when vets are so accepting of less common pets. I have a checkup appointment for my 3 new rats on Friday and hopefully the vet and vet techs will think they're cute and not creepy! I have gone to one vet that absolutely LOVES seeing my snakes when they need treatment, but I once went to another vet that claimed to treat reptiles and then acted like he was afraid of my snake! 

Your boy is so adorable! I hope he is feeling better soon


----------



## Electricity (Apr 29, 2014)

What a handsome rat!


----------



## Ratmom83 (Apr 24, 2014)

Adorable!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GypsyBoo (Apr 24, 2014)

LOL!! Love it !!


----------

